# Best/Cheapest Weed Killer - Generic Glyphosphate?



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

So buying Roundup concentrate gets pretty crazy buying at HD, Lowes, etc. What's the best and cheapest alternative and where should I get it. The place I get all my other herbicides has phenomenal pricing on everything else but they only carry branded glyphosphate.

I use a fair amount maintaining a vacation rental property with a large amount of limestone mulch beds and paver driveway.

I'm leaning towards 2.5 gal 43% glyphosphate for $101.94 on amazon

https://www.amazon.com/RM43-43-Percent-Glyphosate-Preventer-Vegetation/dp/B00CI05VFO/ref=sr_1_4?hvadid=326605009631&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=1015089&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=b&hvrand=10308491606386508615&hvtargid=kwd-314722768540&hydadcr=20090_10078566&keywords=glyphosphate+weed+killer&qid=1563131268&s=gateway&sr=8-4


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

I saw 2.5 gallons of 41% for $39.99 at Tractor Supply the other day.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Yeah, 2.5 gal Glystar at Agri Supply is $39.99 also.


----------



## TinyLawn (Jun 24, 2019)

You can buy 5 gallons for what you will pay for that red bottle https://www.amazon.com/Compare-N-Sa...e+weed+killer&qid=1563135409&s=gateway&sr=8-3


----------



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

This stuff works pretty good. It's 41% and it's cheap.
Compare-N-Save Concentrate Grass and Weed Killer, 41-Percent Glyphosate, 1-Gallon https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ARKS3XO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_rH5kDbH8495PE


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

I went to HD for my gallon of concentrate, and looked for that orange offbrand. Couldnt find it. Settled on the roundup for 100 bucks. Then went to walmart and proceeded to find the same 50% glyphosate in half gallon for 30 bucks. Couldve bought 2 and saved 40 bucks. Ouch! Lesson learned, dont just rely on HD/Lowes.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Awesome guys. Exactly what I needed.

.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I have Compare and Save brand bought off Amazon. Fine stuff.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Spectracide-32-fl-oz-Concentrated-Weed-and-Grass-Killer/4728801


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> I have Compare and Save brand bought off Amazon. Fine stuff.


Same here. I just grabbed the gallon jug off the shelf, measured out 5oz to mix with 2 gallons of water and sprayed some weeds. After I was all done and putting the jug back on the shelf I realized I grabbed the wrong jug...and I just sprayed a ton of weeds with an iron supplement!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> So buying Roundup concentrate gets pretty crazy buying at HD, Lowes, etc. What's the best and cheapest alternative and where should I get it. The place I get all my other herbicides has phenomenal pricing on everything else but they only carry branded glyphosphate.
> 
> I use a fair amount maintaining a vacation rental property with a large amount of limestone mulch beds and paver driveway.
> 
> ...


Are you trying to prevent anything from growing? If so, bromacil/diuron 40/40.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

LawnRat said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I have Compare and Save brand bought off Amazon. Fine stuff.
> ...


Your weeds were like "yes! I feel strong and green as hell :lol:


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> > So buying Roundup concentrate gets pretty crazy buying at HD, Lowes, etc. What's the best and cheapest alternative and where should I get it. The place I get all my other herbicides has phenomenal pricing on everything else but they only carry branded glyphosphate.
> ...


Never heard of it but yes it would be nice if nothing grew were I'm spraying....ever

It's a constant battle with a key west style home using white limestone as mulch

.

.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

The stuff above will do it. Just gotta be careful about it spreading with run off.


----------

